# Just made these....



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a crappy, rainy day and I tried to blur the background (and failed miserably)...lol.  So the pic sucks out loud.  The scent is "Love Spell"...thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are gorgeous LJA ,I love that pink color and the wisps of white  on top .Did you use your new molds ? 

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you.  No, I did these in the old one...lol.  I'm gonna use my slab mold tonight and try a "real" swirl for the first time.  Wish me luck...lol.


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 20, 2009)

Love the pink color. My daughter would adore it! What colorant did you use if you don't mind me asking.

Good luck with your new slab mold.

Thanks!


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

nickjuly said:
			
		

> Love the pink color. My daughter would adore it! What colorant did you use if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Good luck with your new slab mold.
> 
> Thanks!



Not at all, I used LabColors fuschia at about 1/4 of the strength I'd normally use to get the lighter pink color, and I just added titanium dioxide to the oils to get the white (the pink had the TD in it too)...and thank you!


----------



## Sibi (Jul 20, 2009)

That soap is beautiful!!  So creamy and lovely.....


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 20, 2009)

ohhhhhh love them


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooooo...so pretty!


----------



## Dixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautifyl LJA!! , btw, i've been gone, how is your web site doing?


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Beautifyl LJA!! , btw, i've been gone, how is your web site doing?



I'm a little annoyed actually...lol.  It's definitely feast or famine with Etsy.  I'm working on opening an Art Fire and eBay store too (because apparently, my butt isn't big _enough_ from sitting in this **** computer chair...lol).  Eventually...I'll do farmer's markets or something, but...life is pretty busy right now.  I was recently contacted by an online blog/mag that wanted do a write up and give-away on my stuff, so that was pretty outta nowhere and cool.  Maybe I'll get some biz from it.  

Hope you had a good vacay!   Do you charge extra for the soap you made in your hotel room?  lol.


----------



## KSL (Jul 20, 2009)

very pretty soaps!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 20, 2009)

:cry:  :cry:  :cry: Why do I live here; I'd order a bunch of those right away. Really, love them!


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, Dagmar...


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 20, 2009)

LJA they are beautiful the colours match the fragrance so perfectly. I always do my lovespells in pink.
Could we please have a pic of the cut sides?


----------



## heartsong (Jul 20, 2009)

*x*

  gorgeous color!   

they look like the raspberry & white fudge confections that you would see in those upscale candy shoppes!

really nice!


----------



## Milla (Jul 20, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!  All of your soaps are so pretty, delicate, soft, etc.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

I love these so much. Very pretty in pink :0


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 20, 2009)

I think they are wonderful!! One of my favs is LoveSpell lol


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty! I bet it smells awesome!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous soaps! 
That is a fabulous looking pink and I love the two color swirl (did you put a divider in?)

Tried to buy the love spell FO last time I ordered, because everybody seems to love that - but it was sold out  next time I guess :sigh:


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

eucalypta said:
			
		

> Gorgeous soaps!
> That is a fabulous looking pink and I love the two color swirl (did you put a divider in?)



Thanks all. Well, no....this was sort of an experiment.  I just poured the  two colors in the mold (lengthwise) at the same time to see what I'd get.     I wanna try it with a divider.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

I've tried it with a divider. The result that you got was superior to the result that I go, though I think mine got a little thick on me by the second pour. Yours turned out lovely!


----------

